
Anti-inflammatory drugs like ibuprofen and aspirin can battle major depression - spking
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/anti-inflammatory-drugs-ibuprofen-aspirin-233000216.html
======
jacques_chester
Yahoo/Verizon throws up a relatively user-hostile blocker asking for full
location access.

The least obnoxious version I found with a quick search was from _The
Independent_ : [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/depression-
painkil...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/depression-painkillers-
ibuprofen-statins-fish-oils-study-university-science-technology-wuhan-
china-a9175311.html)

And the study itself:
[https://jnnp.bmj.com/content/early/2019/08/29/jnnp-2019-3209...](https://jnnp.bmj.com/content/early/2019/08/29/jnnp-2019-320912)

~~~
LorenPechtel
Jokes on them--my "location" is on the wrong continent.

------
proverbialbunny
There are multiple kinds of depression, and because of that there is never
going to be a one pill cure all, until we start studying different kinds of
depression.

However with that being said, there is a correlation between some depression
and stomach inflammation. For many emotional feelings are tied to the stomach.
Something as small as a stomach ache can sometimes leave a person in a cruddy
mood. I wonder if this is why anti-inflammatories help.

(On a more cheerful note, anti-inflammatories got spell checked to anti-
flamethrowers on my computer.)

------
eurasiantiger
Ibuprofen shrinks testicles in regular twice-daily use.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/29311296/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/29311296/)

~~~
pygy_
Testicular size isn’t mentioned in that paper, only compensated hypogonadism,
i.e. normal testosterone levels maintained through a higher drive from the
pituitary gland.

The paper also mentions a link between acetaminophen (not ibuprofen) and
longer time to pregnancy.

Chronic use of NSAID among which ibuprofen can ruin your stomach, and/or your
cartilage.

Regardless, we are slowly getting out of the dark ages of psychiatry, whose
models were until recently as worthy as humor or miasma theory. That’s great.

